# Bent Metal Restraint bindings



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Just wanted to know if anyone has an experience with these bindings or the company.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i have never seen a single person ride them. i am interested myself


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm not sure how they ride but I know they're under the Quiksilver lot of companies with Gnu and Lib-Tech. I dunno whether they have anything to do with Mervyn or are a separate company though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bent Metal is Mervin Mfg's binding division. They're decent enough binders.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Well thing is Im ordering up a 157 skunk ape banana wide and noticed that mervin had a binding company and thought bent metal would go well with the boards and have the same qualities I was looking for and the bent metal restraints seemed to be the best choice for that, they seem like a good binding for a low price and thats all I really want. But I don't want to have bindings break down on me or have whacked out problems with it I read the old models had loose bolts and all that jazz but then again lib tech had problems with peeling on the magne traction but they fixed that with there new models, so I just wanted to know if they did some mods on there new bindings and get some feedback. Anyways thanks in advance to anyone who responds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

I like Bent Meral bindings a lot. Just sold a pair of Buiscuits. They are tough and usually a prety affordable option. Everything from Merv is good shit.


----------

